# [Urgent]Realtek AC'97 audio driver installation[MOVED FROM WINDOWS]



## kandyfloss (May 8, 2009)

I need to get this problem fixed very soon coz i've got a presentation to do in school.
I'm having trouble installing the realtek driver.
My mother board is Gigabyte 81865 GME-775 (Intel) SP3
I downloaded the driver from gigabyte website.The windows crashes and reboots without completing the installation.
Here is a screen shot of my device manager









Please help me soon!


----------



## kandyfloss (May 8, 2009)

*Re: [Urgent]Realtek AC'97 audio driver installation*

i think i posted in the wrong thread...sorry for that...mods please move it!


----------



## kandyfloss (May 8, 2009)

*Re: [Urgent]Realtek AC'97 audio driver installation*

please help me!


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: [Urgent]Realtek AC'97 audio driver installation*

Are you getting the drivers from this page?
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/Driver_Model.aspx?ProductID=2223

You could delete the device in device manager (right click and delete), reboot, and try installing again.
You could attempt installing the driver in safe mode. Boot press F8 and try installing the driver then.

Which service pack are you using? If you're on Windows XP SP1 or SP2 you may need this patch http://support.microsoft.com/kb/888111/ (click on view and request hotfix downloads). You don't need that driver if you're using SP3. And I'm not even sure you even need that patch at all since you're using AC'97 audio rather than HD audio. Just putting the link in case it turns out to be HD and not AC'97.


----------



## louge1953 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: [Urgent]Realtek AC'97 audio driver installation*

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/Driver_Model.aspx?ProductID=2223&ost=xp#anchor_os

using Blah link I have provided the sublink to the drivers page for this MOBO and using windows XP

this should be the correct device driver for your motherboard....did the sound ever work ??


----------



## kandyfloss (May 8, 2009)

*Re: [Urgent]Realtek AC'97 audio driver installation*

I formatted the PC and most of the drivers are gone.The only problem now is the Sound driver.It's probably because some of the Windows updates are lost or system files deleted.This driver did work before but it didn't install completely. I had to use the New hardware Wizard to install it from a specified location.


----------



## kandyfloss (May 8, 2009)

*Re: [Urgent]Realtek AC'97 audio driver installation*

Yes i downloaded the driver from http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/Driver_Model.aspx?ProductID=2223&ost=xp#anchor_os


----------



## kandyfloss (May 8, 2009)

Why is no one answering my question ?


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi, install the chipset first. also is this a custom build?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello,

Heres the site for drivers:
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/Driver_Model.aspx?ProductID=2223&ost=xp#anchor_os

1. Download chipset driver first
2. Download sound driver
3. Uninstall sound driver from add/remove first
4. Check C:\program file folder for the sound driver folder and delete it
5. Go into device manager and make sure it is gone from there also
6. reboot pc
7. Disable any antivirus and antispyware protection before proceding
8. upon booting back up to desktop when the new found hardware wizard box appears
simply delete it please.
9. Now install chipset driver first
10. reboot pc after installation complete 
11. Install the sound driver 
12. reboot pc
13. after rebooting pc check device manager for any yellow ! marks or errors.

Note: you must reboot pc in between driver installations.


----------



## kandyfloss (May 8, 2009)

ok...lets see if this works out well!


----------



## kandyfloss (May 8, 2009)

didn't work!...   !!


----------



## shu9265 (May 9, 2009)

Have you tried one of the driver repair software?

Driver Detective or one of those? I was having issues, and they fixed me right up. 
Hope it helps.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Go here first:

http://www.microsoft.com/genuine/validate/ValidateNow.aspx?displaylang=en

click on validate.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

Have you tried deleting the Agere device with the red X?


----------



## kandyfloss (May 8, 2009)

how to do that blah789? .... @riskyone my windows is not validated!!


----------



## kandyfloss (May 8, 2009)

I"ve avast antivirus installed and do you think there is possibility that a background program/process may be interrupting in the installation?


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

Right-click and pick uninstall. My suggestion is just in case the device were conflicting, but it's just a wild guess. I figure it can't hurt since it's disabled anyway.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Validate your windows at the link I gave you please in order to assist you further.
If you do not validate or they dont pass validation then you will have no sound.


----------

